# Surrogacy law reform - online petition



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone
There was an important surrogacy law decision yesterday in which the President of the High Court Family Division ruled that UK law was discriminating against single parents who have children through surrogacy and breaching their human rights. Fantastic news for all those pushing for surrogacy law reform!There's some more information here:http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2016/05/20/uks-top-family-judge-declares-that-uk-law-should-give-single-parents-through-surrogacy-the-same-rights-as-couples/Natalie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## JParker (Feb 4, 2016)

as a single man, it was very disappointing for me to discover that the majority of countries where surrogacy is legal, still have ban for singles. i absolutely agree that this is discriminating. i know that i have much to give for a baby, probably much more than an ordinary married couple. but when i started to think of adoption and surrogacy (as the only means for me to become a parent) i discovered that law is against me. why?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

We've started an online petition calling for surrogacy law reform. I know lots of you here are affected by these issues so please do sign if this is an issue you care about. Thank you!

https://www.change.org/p/uk-government-it-s-time-to-review-uk-surrogacy-law

Natalie


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Signed!  I remember writing a dissertation in 1989 (Uni Jurisprudence class) proposing these types of improvements to surrogacy law.  Can't believe over 25 years later that things haven't changed.

Turia x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Brilliant - thanks Turia. And blimey 27 years!! Change is definitely overdue 

Natalie


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

signed


----------

